
You’ve heard of the 10x engineer. I'm here to tell you about the Wolf - workintransit
https://medium.com/@rands/the-wolf-6761b834266a#.80b8mh41g
======
loktarogar
A repost of a Sept 2014 post by the same author
[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/the-
wolf/](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/the-wolf/)

~~~
greenyoda
HN discussion from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8253627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8253627)

------
yownie
oh jeesus god stfu.

